# 2010 2.0 gt tdi



## Siobhanmc (Oct 19, 2018)

My golf is making a really bizarre beeping noise when turned left, it is headlight related, when wheel is turned left it gives a really long loud beep almost horn sounding. Also beeps when horse is used. Beeps when lights are first turned on. Turning right or on the straight it is fine. Any ideas? Lighting loom is fine, no crushed leads.


----------



## Siobhanmc (Oct 19, 2018)

Should also mentioned the passenger headlight goes out whilst all
The above is happening! If anyone can direct me on posting a video I can upload one.


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Wrong forum, this is for VW GOL not golf, you will probably get help in the right forum


----------

